# Which Do/Did You Hate More: School or Work?



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Work, maybe bcuz I I'm not the rite job


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

School. I barely graduated high school, I was one of those students that made a perfect score on the AP Lit exam but didn't do my homework. My accelerated lit teacher still remembers that about me. I also did such an awesome project for Anatomy in the 11th grade the teacher said I was the only person who made double 100's in the class. He said he had no choice but to give me two As. I gave a presentation on the orthomolecular treatment of schizophrenia (the project was supposed to be on a disease). 

Then in college I graduated Magna Cum Laude with my Associates, trying to make up for all of my bullshit from high school, but when I finally transferred to the college of my dreams to complete my B.Sc. I found myself hating my professors' pettiness and power trips, I felt infantilized on multiple occasions. I also hated Excel - having to do any math past stats was just a slap in the face to me, I'm like...I'm not actually going to be a scientist, even if I go to grad school, it's not going to be climatology or whatever. Still had to do it. 

Not saying that work is grand. As a Marxist I'm against forced labor on principle, but working for myself and being an independent contractor was pretty sweet.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Spacenik86 said:


> Work.
> 
> At school you could _pretend_ to listen while the teacher's rabbiting about Napoleon or properties of butane. At work, you have to actually WORK.


You actually WORK if you're a science major. I think there should be a hierarchy in society against people with B.A.'s.


----------



## Blue_Data (Feb 3, 2018)

I prefer work just because I get something out of it each week. When I was in school/uni, I only ended spending a lot of money and time for little payoff. What I learned there I could've easily have gotten it from the internet and for free.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Work, definitely. At school I could just daydream all day through class about the things I wanted to do when I got home without any real repercussion. At work if you don't put constant effort in you're fired and broke and possibly homeless. 
I hated school with every bone in my body at the time but at least when I got home I could just enjoy being home, with work all I have time to do at home is worry about going back to work the next day.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

School if I couldn't get away with cutting or there was a strict attendance policy. I always managed to get good grades anyway. 

I mostly just dislike having to _go_ to work, lol. Consistently and all. But in situations where it was between that or a mandated training or something, I usually just wished I was working (change of scenery and routine was nice though). Luckily you get paid either way. Also another plus in the work category. 

I have had salary (plus commission) jobs where I wasn't expected to be in the office every day or at a certain time and could work remotely - make my hours so long as I was hitting numbers - but there are still expectations that you have the phone on, that you're available, that you aren't as free as you might be skipping class. It's still about the grind more than the deadline.

If I had the money to do it I'd enjoy being a perpetual student, though I'd probably want to do something with the knowledge I was accruing eventually.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have particularly strong negative feelings with either. 

With school I love studying my major but there are elements I don't care for. Overall, there were classes I didn't like and projects I didn't enjoy doing, but it wasn't so bad that I couldn't wait until I graduated. I think I'm done with university because there's not much point pursuing a PhD in my field. 

With work there were jobs I didn't like but there are also jobs I really enjoyed. For the jobs I hated, I looked for an opportunity to move on and do something else.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

The school social scene. At least at many 9-5 jobs, you get own office/cubicle/or whatever and can easily ignore being surrounded by annoying idiots for most of the day.

Ideally when it comes work, I'd prefer working remotely or having one of those types of jobs with a lot of business travel.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely school, for a few reasons. The main one being, it was very hard for me to focus on courses I had no interest in and couldn't understand the importance of. And I was always terrible about homework; something about having to focus on school when I was outside of it didn't stick with me, I guess. Even though I knew it was what I *had* to do.

I much prefer work, because at least then, I pick the kind of job I do. I also think I'm much more of a hands on learner, so the fact that I can physically do the things I'm told at work vs. when I was in school is a lot easier for me to deal with.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

I prefer work to school - you get paid of your work. At school, you waste time.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd go back to school or college any day of the year over slaving my ass off for money. 
Even though I'm not a fan of the traditional school system I at least enjoyed being there occasionally because I got to learn some interesting things and got to be with friends. 

There might be a job out there that I'd actually enjoy doing but that wouldn't even be work for me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Back in High School, I did my homework before I went home or directly after getting home. College has made me lazy and unwilling to work. It would be different if assignments were always due the next day like high school. Now everything is due the next week, that's a whole week to forget to do something.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Work. At least school there was clear expectations most of the time. My last job was a real doozy for shooting from the hip and having no structure at all.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well that is to vague

All the awful entry level production jobs I had or assembly line or cashier jobs (uh fuck that)

But I actually really like my role in medical and behavioral healthcare. And tbh I understand that because everyone goes to college for everything nowadays why a degree is preferred. In my specific area of expertise I find it absofuckenlutely ridiculous for a degree alone to outshine or overshadow experience and natural born ability. I excel in operations management, leadership, and troubleshooting. 

I have also been to university a few times. I assure you in my direct field the most useful knowledge is on the damn ground not in the classroom. I am not referring to what you would think of as a doctor or a nurses knowledge (that is different and we have those licensed for guidance where it applies for reference). I could tell ya how many fucken morons we have had straight outta college with zero technical knowledge or skill who have no clue how to implement shit.

So I will say I love what I do and I am damn good at it. And I prefer that to classrooms. And yes my ore reqs have included both physical therapy at one point and mass communication and operations at another point. Um I pretty much could not stand any of the classes directed towards a degree in my technical professional strengths. I am sure I liked community studies because it involved more community work and actual on the ground experience as well. And I like social studies as a subject of study. Fuck that shit is more useful info for people unnatural to leadership roles studying leadership :laughing:. 

That is not to say I did not find any of college interesting. I really enjoyed community studies classes as side electives despite having zero interest in a profession related to those classes. So it’s not that I didn’t like any college courses. I just couldn’t stand the absolutely boring theoretical remedial shit or terminology you have to suffer through to get to a fucken degree. I completed all the core course work immediately in university it’s been picking a major and completing the other half I never get to. 

Anyways in theory: in my field work!
But I am sure I will say that when I finally pass the threshold (I literally right in the middle currently) where I can say I finally am seen for my expertise fully and not limited because of my lack of paper. Too bad we don’t live in the 60s before electronic verification and I cannot just forge my degree :laughing: I mean shit the dude from catch me if you can was flying airplanes and performing surgeries. Tehe


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't particularly like neither. But I like school better. Not high school, I mean like TAFE. Haven't been to uni, I don't know if I would enjoy university. I need to be in a class environment to study or to learn. I have a hard time studying at home. I enjoy the classroom environment, I'd go back to high school if I could with what I know now and my improved maturity level. I might not be really mature, but definitely better since I was a teen xD

Overall I don't enjoy being forced to do anything.

Edit: Actually I'll call it 50/50 on this one because they have both pros and cons. If you get a job with a chill environment and boss it can be alright, but I miss my school lunch-times with my friends haha xD The work colleagues I've had so far have all been good. But I guess having a bad work colleague would be like getting stuck in the group project at school with kids you didn't like or they bullied you. I had to sit next to a girl in school who was a b*tch.

But at least *most* adults are mature enough to sort out work problems together.... well... I think.... hopefully. The times coworkers have been unpleasant is because they were stressed out, not because they were mean. 
Kids pick on each-other because of a lack of understanding.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

You know what? Fuck school, at least work pays you for all the trouble it brings! And I didn't go to college cause I don't want to owe this country a cent... and for the most part, I don't.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> But at least *most* adults are mature enough to sort out work problems together.... well... I think.... hopefully. The times coworkers have been unpleasant is because they were stressed out, not because they were mean.
> Kids pick on each-other because of a lack of understanding.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

APBReloaded said:


> You know what? Fuck school, at least work pays you for all the trouble it brings! And I didn't go to college cause I don't want to owe this country a cent... and for the most part, I don't.


And your tax would most likely go to building more weapons and expensive helicopter flights... and who knows what else. Probably orgies, oppoulent dinner parties and some creepy underground rituals, sacrificing people or something, with Lady Gaga and the Queen or some other deviant c*nts.

There's a joke in Australia about helicopter flights because one woman used taxpayers money to get a luxury helicopter flight. And it the destination wasn't even that far.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

School. Atleast with my job when i go home I don't go home to do more work. And during a break, I can be truly free of worrying about anything, no homework to stress me out during the break. School forced me to damage my sleep patterns while work forced me to fix them. School took a serious toll on my health and for that reason I don't ever want to go back. 

The only thing I miss about school was being in the marching band, and even then that only applies to high school.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Alfalfa said:


> And your tax would most likely go to building more weapons and expensive helicopter flights... and who knows what else. Probably orgies, oppoulent dinner parties and some creepy underground rituals, sacrificing people or something, with Lady Gaga and the Queen or some other deviant c*nts.
> 
> There's a joke in Australia about helicopter flights because one woman used taxpayers money to get a luxury helicopter flight. And it the destination wasn't even that far.


Yeah, who knows what the gov't spends the money on... probably new weapons and tech we don't even know about.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

School and work are both fine, but I dislike work slightly a bit more.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

I work in a prison and let me tell you....I hated school SO much more than being in prison!!!!! High school AND college were both MUCH worse than prison!!! But then...I just work in the prison. I don't live there


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I enjoyed school through high school. I had expected college to be a continuation of that generally positive experience, but though I did have some high points in college, it was overall *crushing* to me. I left without graduating after 3 years.

There were a few years of work that I overall enjoyed what I was doing, and mostly the environment was positive. Most other jobs that I have had weren't good, including what I am currently doing.

I suppose that I would have to say that I hate work more. [I'm 53 years old, and I still don't know what I want to do (work role) when I grow up.]


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow its almost an even split. Thanks for answering


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I hate school but I'm becoming an adult and my life is (finally) about to begin...hopefully. But I don't know what to do. I seriously consider to work in a factory. But I'm sure it will be exhausting. I already 'worked' before. A rather physical job. It was tiresome. I wish I was the son of some rich guy, so I could just masturbate all day and still get lods of emone.

I'm talking about my thoughts and past experiences but I can't really give a concrete answer :laughing:

Plus 50-50...I don't want to break that, it's beautiful!


----------

